# tm240D keeps stalling



## gastankerman (Aug 2, 2009)

well let try this. I have a yanmar ym240D .when it starts you a get a lot of white smoke for about 2to 3 minutes then it goes to a grayish black smoke then stalls after about 4 minutes of running.I have cleaned the injectors also replaced the fuel also replaced fuel filter. air filter, also adjusted valves too. then took off muffler to check if it was plugged up but it was not. what i did find was that when you crack open the fuel line on the #1 cylinder nothing happens but when i crack open # 2 cylinder fuel line it stalls.so i changed the injectors around but #1 in#2 and #2 in #1 still the same problem , it seems like it still has a lot of compression but i have not checked it out yet .I know it should be @ least 550 to 625 psi but i dont know what else to do I NEED HELP PLEASE !!!!!! THANKS a LOT


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

I WISH I had an answer for ya. Somebody should be by in a little while that will have a clue. 
But I did want to welcome ya to the forum!


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi Russ and Welcome to TF!

Cracking line pressure is the most effective way to determine a bad injector.

If the injector stalls when pressure is deminished, that indicates a GOOD injector. The bad injector will do nothing if the line pressure is interupted. A bad injector (especially on a big two cylinder diesel) will create white smoke, smell of unburnt fuel and for sure, cause stalling and loss of power.

You should be able to order and replace the nozzle assembly on the bad injector and fix the problem. Most grey market Yanmar dealers have them in stock, or can get them to you in a few days.

SHARTE.


----------



## gastankerman (Aug 2, 2009)

*keeps stalling*

SHERTEL, I dont think you read my problem in full . i have changed the injectors around an put the injector from #1 cyl.into #2 cyl and the problem stills occurs in the same cyl.# 1.no matter what injector i put in it.Ihave fuel at both cyl with good pressure.I am wondering if maybe where the injector sets down into ( it looks like an upsidedown bottle cap ) is this a injector insulator?If its bad could it allow pressure to be released no allowing combustion to occur. Iam going out to try to change the insulator around.and change the fuel line around on the injector pump . Iam not sure if they are on the right port. be back in a while to let you all know the rest of the story.


----------



## gastankerman (Aug 2, 2009)

well I still have the same problem #1 cyl. does not want to fire ,injectors are working fine a good spray at both of them.I took out the injector out of the #1 cylinder and the it started up . took out #2 injector out an put #1 back in an it would not start up sounds like a ring problem to me but I am not sure?Any Ideas (dazed and confused) haha!!!!


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

sounds almost like a valve sticking?


----------



## gastankerman (Aug 2, 2009)

*tractor stalling*

I took off the top cover an it looks like they are all moving but should i pull the head off or what should i do!! could i spray WD-40 into the valve guide to maybe free it up on not?


----------



## gastankerman (Aug 2, 2009)

tried WD-40 still same problem valves are working properly moving freely took off rockers an manually pushed valves down moved easy no sticking: maybe a stick of dynamite might work. OR NOT:argh:


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

Did you check compression on #1. If the valves are working and you have fuel you must have no compression. Could be hole in piston or very wore rings. I think the head may need to come off.


----------



## gastankerman (Aug 2, 2009)

will anything free up sticky rings was running ok when it last ran 3 months ago maybe its just a stuck ring ( i hopping) ill try this before dismantle the motor to check the rings,can it be fixed without tearing the hole motor apart, can i pull the head off pull oil pan.disconnect rod cap and push piston out thru the top of the block ,while Iam at it i might as well change the sleeve too or even better yet why not just replace both sleeves ang rings on both cylinders maybe the pistons are ok. the tractor has 801 hrs thats all seems like the pistons should be ok? but Iwill check out the compression before I go any further . let you all know the outcome later #[email protected]$:


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Sorry Russ,

You're right, I didn't read you post carefully.

Well burnt pistons or bad rings would put positve pressure in the crank case...and create very dark smoke (and lots of blow by). 

Sounds like a blown head gasket on one cylinder, and the white smoke could be water vapor (happens often). A quick check is to look for exhaust bubbles right after your first 'cold' start in the morning. Remove the radiator cap and look for exhaust bubbles in the coolant while the engine is running (and cold). Check to see if you have any coolant in the crank case oil pan by carefully checking your dip stick too.

If it IS a head gasket, you can do the swap in an afternoon. Your valves (both intake and exhaust) need to be set at .006 COLD.

Good luck and let us know will ya?

SHARTEL


----------



## gastankerman (Aug 2, 2009)

SHARTEL ,thanks for replying i think its a bad ring or bad piston because it does have a lot of blow by and the smoke does get very dark the more it runs then after its seems like it hydolocks because it stops running after about 2 to 3 minutes of running then it has to cool for about 15 to 20 minutes before it turns over fast enough to start .ive tried to use the decompression lever to ease the strain but as soon as you let it go it hardly turns over . and that with a 1000 cc amp battery fully charged with a 200 amp charger.soi guess ill tear into t next weekend by takeig off the head and checking the valves for any burnt or bad valves,then go from there !!! THANKS A LOT for your info i was hoping it was going to be something a little simpler but you know how that goes OH WELL


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

Good luck.


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

At 800 hrs I am inclined to look toward head gasket. I would do a compression and cylinder leak down test to make sure. I would be surprised if it needs cylinder sleeves and piston/rings. Not impossible but not likely without severe abuse.


----------



## gastankerman (Aug 2, 2009)

Well I tore into the motor today and guess what I found. HMMM I found that the #1 cylinder had a large indentation inside the cylinder wall towards the top 1/3 of the sleeve it was scared up pretty bad so I am going to pull the piston out and see how bad it looks hopefully the piston wont be tore up . I will get a new sleeve ,rings and put her back together here in a few . as soon as time allows me to do it . I would like to thank all of you for responding to my problem maybe it might start a little easier too its been a hard starter for a long time .who knows how long its been going bad .I know its been not running right for about 5 years an had a lot of blow by .Now i know why!!!!! Thanks YOU ALL I will let you know how the rebuild goes frown


----------



## gastankerman (Aug 2, 2009)

By the way does anyone know off hand what the torque spec is for the connecting rod bolts and the head bolts and is there any sequence that has to be followed in tightening the head down??????


----------

